# A Decent Used iPad on eBay?



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

I am considering getting an iPad on ebay. What is a decent model for a low price? 
What about this one?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

My granddaughter wanted one. I found it at a very low price.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

I get all of my Mac products from www.macofalltrades.com 

Stellar service and good used items.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I don't do Apple anything, and if the truth be known I don't really do tablets either. But I understand the attraction to a small and convenient device to do lite work, such as staying in touch with social media and email. So while I wouldn't get one for myself, I did buy one for the kid last Xmas (he had his heart set on getting a tablet).

But I got him a Windows 10 tablet, not an Apple (he still calls it his "iPad"). For contemporary Windows installations I wouldn't consider anything less than 4GB memory and 128GB of SSD space. That makes for a Windows 10 tablet that's at least serviceable.

I settled on a Dell Venue 10 Pro. The big deal with the Venue line is the detachable keyboard/touchpad, which makes the tablet look & work very much like a laptop when it's docked in the keyboard. You can dock the tablet in the keyboard to make typing a lot easier when replying to email, then lift it out to use it as a tablet. You can source the Venue 10 Pro for around $100 with keyboard, like this one.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/123795204792

The limitation for the Venue 10 Pro is that it has a lower powered Intel Atom processor. Again, that's fine for social media & email, but in no way can it be considered a power machine. If you need a little more processing power than the Atom processor you might consider the Venue 11 Pro with an i3 processor, for an additional $50 or so. But whatever you do, make sure it has no less than 4GB memory and 128GB SSD space.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I guess Nevada and I are just old fuddy duddies. I really dont see the attraction to tablets either, though last two or three years of her life, my ex pretty much only used a tablet. I found it annoying to use as it was touch screen and smallish. Whatever you do dont buy anything with win10 that only has 32GB eMMC drive soldered to the motherboard. With win10 continual marketing updates, you just have continual headaches. The reasoning is M$ is trying to compete with Chromebook. So they basically give away the operating system to use on tablets and laptops that have max of 32GB storage. This lets tablet manufactures sell win10 tablet and mini laptops for same price as Chrome versions. This to try and encourage you to rent cloud space rather than store stuff on your own hard drive. Money is in rentals and subscription use. Not to mention collection your data. 

They dont really make their money selling operating system for home use anymore. They do make money selling to corporations of course. Not sure if they gave up on idea or not, but watch out for anything with win10S . The S version, you can only install software from the windows store. Now I think it backfired to degree that they now give you "free"upgrade to win10 pro but you have to sign in at the windows store to be able to do this. And of course to sign in at windows store you need to register a microsoft account with your personal information. No free lunch anymore. So yea you can upgrade but it costs you your information. I got hold of one of these monstrosities I would just upgrade to linux. Small linux has lot spare room with only 32GB storage drive....


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

HermitJohn said:


> I guess Nevada and I are just old fuddy duddies. I really dont see the attraction to tablets either, though last two or three years of her life, my ex pretty much only used a tablet.


A lot of people who used to buy laptops only used them for social media, email, and the occasional eBay purchase. Those people have found that tablets, and in some cases even smart phones, give them what they need. So to a large extent laptop vendors have lost those customers, and they won't be back. There's nothing wrong with that, but a tablet or smart phone just wouldn't meet my needs.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Truthfully, I did not see what all the fuss with an iPad was before I had one. But then I was given one for use with an online class I teach. It proved handy for email and worked for online discussions when I was away from my regular computer. For other work (like composing an article) I found it pretty much useless. But to play audio or video media I found it to be fantastic. And the iPad is pretty indestructible - mine has fallen off a table or bed a few times with no damage - try that with any computer! And it is compact. No, I would not want to do my taxes with one or keep a budget, but it is a nice portable device for communication and media. So if I could pick up another for $100 or less, I might just do that.


----------



## Hazeinthebarn (Jan 3, 2019)

Love my ipad and use it a lot. I usually buy refurbished directly from the Apple website


----------

